# MS SQL Server, GlassFish, JDBC



## Tyrall (2. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

google spuckt mir nicht wircklich das aus was ich wissen möchte. Kennt jemand ein Tutorial das beschreibt wie man 
mit J2EE und GlassFish Daten aus MS SQL Server holt?

Danke Schonmal.

n8

Gruß,
Tyrall


----------



## FArt (3. Sep 2010)

Google mal nach tutorial, jpa, entity beans, glassfish, hibernate (nicht alles gleichzeitig)...


----------



## Tyrall (3. Sep 2010)

Danke werde mal kucken ob mich das weiter bringt.


----------

